# Perfect form or what's comfortable



## Finch (Dec 4, 2015)

I was wondering if you guys worry about perfect form or just shoot how you feel comfortable. I have been shooting traditional for a few years now and I always try to have consistent form and shoot how I feel comfortable. I shoot split finger and I like to cant my bow some but after watching some of Jimmy Blackmon's youtube videos I realize that my form is far from perfect. I have tried to shoot perfectly bit it feels very awkward and I'm not ever going to be a great gap shooter so as long as I can shoot where I'm looking most of the time I'm ok with that. I feel like when I over think every aspect of my shot I don't shoot as good. Just wanting some other opinions on this. Thanks.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 4, 2015)

I cannot shoot like the pro target shooters. I quit trying. I can shoot fairly consistent to 25 yards or so like I shoot..which is far from prefect form. I believe being consistent helps a bunch. I am always trying new stuff and hoping to improve but some things other folks are good at don`t work for me. I have found I can shoot better instinctive although I shoot three under because I am convinced its more forgiving better than I can gap shoot judging distance with a bow that shoots 160 fps.RC


----------



## robert carter (Dec 4, 2015)

I shoot instinctive out to about 30 yards. I then focus on my spot but use the arrow as a blurred reference.A solid bow arm and straight back or dead release is important to me.


----------



## Finch (Dec 4, 2015)

I shot 3 under for a while but had problems with hitting the tip of my nose sometimes and I don't have that problem shooting split not sure why that is. I also hit my bow arm sometimes but that's prolly my grip. I have a hoyt buffalo and it has Been tuned by Mark Land so I know the brace and everything is right on so it's prolly my grip or something.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Dec 4, 2015)

What ever is most comfortable will also be the most repeatable, which in my opinion will give you the best accuracy. As with a lot of things regarding trad archery, its "whatever works best for you."


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 5, 2015)

I shoot what's comfortable, I shoot three under with my DAS bow and split with my Bear Super kodiak and Buffalo longbow. I fell into that three point anchor hold thingy and took me forever to figure out what happened to my shooting, that was it. I think it was Hill that said u need to decide if you want to be a target archer or a bowhunter. There are exceptions to the rule one being Chris Spikes, if you've ever seen him shoot you'll know what I'm talking about he is a good shot an kill's a lot of critters. I wish I could shoot that good. For me it is a good smooth draw, consistent anchor and smooth release.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2015)

Good comfortable, repatable forum....... practice the way you hunt.


----------



## Gordief (Dec 5, 2015)

what is "comfortable" one day may not be "comfortable" the next.

reread want RC said in post #3... do this ... everyday.


----------



## Poynor (Dec 5, 2015)

For me I could grip and rip it all day long in the back yard and hit pretty much anything, but shooting at game i missed everything. And I mean I missed a bunch of easy shots. Never could figured out why until I seen a video of me trying to shoot at a pig. I turned into a hot mess. So I had to do something. I started gapping and that worked ok but not good enough for me to stick with it. I'm now shooting a fixed crawl and a very strict shot sequence and shooting great. I pull to anchor. Balance pulling at anchor. I really start aimimg dead on target with tip of arrow and keep pulling until arrow is gone. I've also watched a lot of Jimmy Blackmon and Rod Jenkins shooting videos.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2015)

Gordief said:


> what is "comfortable" one day may not be "comfortable" the next.
> 
> reread want RC said in post #3... do this ... everyday.



That's why I added practice the way you hunt. If you do you should be comfortable shooting, comfortable to me means relaxed and not tight and herky jerky.


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 5, 2015)

I just went to Byron Ferguson's Barebow school in the beginning of Nov.  this was what I picked up on,  

1) good stance
2) focus on the center of your target
3) come to full draw
4) ANCHOR your bow
5) AIM
6) "quit" holding the string

What I learned is how important the ANCHOR was for me to stay consistent and get improvements.


----------



## Finch (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for the tips guys. I do believe I have consistent form as in I go through the same shot sequence every time but I just meant that I don't have perfect form. I don't stretch out and hold the bow straight up and down although I practice that way sometimes in case a shot presents itself where I won't be able to cant my bow. I guess that no matter if your form is perfect that as long as you are consistent then you will be ok.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2015)

Perfectly comfortable form or comfortably perfect form? Either way...most folks ain't got it.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 6, 2015)

I have seen some awesome shooters with less than perfect form and some perfect form shooters with less than perfect shooting. I truly believe your brain will adjust to what ever form of shooting you have as long as you are consistent with it. The brain is a computer that feeds off what you put into it. Your eyes tell it what the arrow trajectory is at a given distance, at a given draw length, for a given poundage, and given arrow weight. If you keep everything the same shooting over and over your brain will tell you where to shoot. Just my thoughts.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 6, 2015)

Lots of good advice so far but I would add this.  Once you are hitting where you want stop tinkering with things.  Practice THAT form under all conceivable conditions and get to a point where you are not thinking about anything except where that arrow needs to go- not how to make it get there.   Too many people get rattled when it counts most.  When you have the confidence that comes from shooting under all conditions your body will take over when your brain is trying to short circuit under pressure.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't overthink things. Most shooting coaches would cringe if they saw me shoot. My form is non existent. A five year old child can pop a balloon with a bow and arrow once they get it figured out- and with very little instruction. I look at it that way- it's way more simple. I look at what I want to hit, I draw the string and let it go. I hit what I'm looking at more often than not.  I can't shoot aspirins out of the air but I can hit other things.


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 12, 2015)

I've thought about this thread, not being really sure how to answer.
But this is what works for me: As far as style of shooting, I shoot a lot like Sawtooth. I used to be more deliberate; even tried gap shooting. But this works best for me: I basically look, pick a spot, draw and release all in one motion. My anchor is my index finger touching the corner of my mouth. I don't pause, just pull through.The more I can NOT notice my arrow, the better I shoot. When I notice the arrow I have more trouble. 

I can shoot verticle or cant the bow; makes no difference.
So I definatly don't have perfect form, or at least not like some of the better target shooters. But I do really try to have repeatable form. In other words firm bow hand, pull through, stay in the same head- shoulders- arm alignment, regardless of what the rest of my body's doing.

Whatever it takes to get the broadhead in the lungs.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Dec 13, 2015)

Long before the Internet and archery related forums, I didn't have a problem shooting. My form was created by what felt right and good. And, I was a snap shooter. As soon as I touched anchor (and sometimes before) the arrow was gone. It seemed as though all the calculations took place during the draw. I never thought about the shot, just knew when the time was right and took it. I enjoyed many good seasons and successful hunts. Then along comes the Internet with advice from anyone and everyone that shot a tradbow about the right way and wrong way (in their bias opinion) to shoot a bow. Of course I started trying different methods, that never seemed to work for me and my shots on deer (about the only thing that I shoot at with a tradbow) started leaving a lot to be desired. I lost confidence and missed more deer than I care to share or admit. So, my advice is.. once introduced to the basics of archery, at all cost totally ignore what others do and instead do what feels right and good. And, practice until its done automatically, without thought, with the understanding that target shooting is nothing like shooting a real live creature that you want to kill more than taking your next breath. The pressure can sometimes be very intense. But a lot of us wouldn't be interested in it being any other way.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 13, 2015)

I pretty much agree with all that's been said here and everybody does have there own form or way of shooting. BUT you need to figure out a way of shooting that is repeatable under pressure when it counts. Whether it's a instinctive shot or a deliberate shot sequence. I also think its important to practice both ways because of different hunting situations.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 13, 2015)

No matter what form or aiming method you choose in my opinion when it comes to killing mind control is a must. When practicing I pay attention to details and when hunting I seldom remember hitting anchor. 
  I really like what some have said about shooting under pressure. I believe its easier if you have confidence and aint worried about missing meaning good solid practice at hunting ranges and situtations. Also I like what Mr. Warren said about shooting the way it works for you. don`t think because another fella shoots good a certain way it will work for you. some folks can kill stuff with their eyes closed and some have to really work at it. RC


----------



## robert carter (Dec 13, 2015)

I shot today at the local wma 3d range. I have been shooting 3 undr instinctive for some time now. I can shoot decent split finger but believe that 3 undr is more forgiving. I also have been playiong with gap shooting some at longer distances. when I have to think I do not do so well. When I walked up picked a spot and hit solid anchor with a good bow arm...all without thought I killed them all. 
  shooting 3d will put reality in your shooting. No backstop and a real size critter without a spot or bright color to look at makes you a better shot on wild game. One arrow at a time. RC


----------



## robert carter (Dec 13, 2015)

Also...maybe I will get through with this in a bit...learning to set your bow up to hit where you are looking with a form that feels good is a must. I will not own a bow long that I cant make hit for me with the form I use. I will never change the way I shoot to suit a bow.
  The bow in my avatar was a pass around bow I had for maybe two days before killing that pig. I set it up and baited out the rest because my arrows were weak and shot with a higher nock point because it was faster than the bow I had been shooting and I shot high with it instinctive. You can get away with a higher nock point if needed. Anyway shot the pig with confidence at over 20 yards.A little tuning goes a long way. RC


----------



## Finch (Dec 13, 2015)

I appreciate everyone's responses and it has put my mind at ease that the way I shoot is far from perfect but it feels comfortable and I am consistent with my form and anchor and that is what's most important. Thanks everyone.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 15, 2015)

I think everyone that's posted are giving you spot on advice. It's a total package to be sure. It's good to watch the videos, listen to folks when they give advice and read the many knowledgeable books out there. But nothing takes the place of you going outside and just shooting and practicing. I shoot split finger, started that way and so far still like it. I know I could shoot better, but won't put in the hours of practice to make it consistent for me. When I allow the peer pressure to come into play, it can really mess up my game. I love to shoot 3 D. I also know when my game is off that day....and usually I sit that one out. I have never improved my shooting when I am tired or mad at myself for poor shooting(for whatever the reason was that day) Once the archery evolves into hunting...that's a different subject for sure. You need some of the pressure to maintain concentration and focus on what you are hunting. But no matter what...you gotta love it and have fun with it!!! Don't worry that you aren't shooting perfect form all the time or hitting the center kill zone every time, because most of us don't either! The folks that love traditional archery are a different breed of folks....and we kinda like it that way!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 15, 2015)

I wouldn't know perfect form if I tripped over it.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 15, 2015)

Poynor said:


> For me I could grip and rip it all day long in the back yard and hit pretty much anything, but shooting at game i missed everything. And I mean I missed a bunch of easy shots. Never could figured out why until I seen a video of me trying to shoot at a pig. I turned into a hot mess. So I had to do something. I started gapping and that worked ok but not good enough for me to stick with it. I'm now shooting a fixed crawl and a very strict shot sequence and shooting great. I pull to anchor. Balance pulling at anchor. I really start aimimg dead on target with tip of arrow and keep pulling until arrow is gone. I've also watched a lot of Jimmy Blackmon and Rod Jenkins shooting videos.


Same here, I was a very good instinctive shooter, seemed magical just putting it where I was looking, yet Icould not stand the zero confidence I had on game. Instinctive is a mind thing... and the mind wants to shoot center mass instead of low heart. Had to go to a fixed crawl.


----------



## JC86 (Jan 7, 2016)

New to archery, bought a recurve 5 days ago, don't have a clue. What does Gap shooting and Anchor mean? thanks.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 7, 2016)

All that form stance stuff might work well on flat land shooting at targets but hanging off the side of a tree, trying to get a shot off with out your bow hitting the stand or something else when shooting at a critter that came in from the wrong way and you and twisted up to get a shot cant be practiced. You just let go when it feels right or looks right.


----------

